# Need Insurance for my Company - Need advice!



## ChevyJoe55 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm 23 and I have a landscaping/snow removal company and I'm looking to get some insurance to cover myself if anything were to happen. I assume I would need some type of General Liability Insurance, is there a rule of thumb on what type of insurance I would get if I do both types of businesses seasonally? 

I went online to get quotes from some companies and they list Landscaping typically but I do not see Snow Removal or anything similar. 

Also does anyone have any recommendations on which companies are the easiest to deal with/most reasonably priced? 

Thanks!


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

So you already started a business but don't have insurance?... call some insurance agents and have them run through insurance plans for you. All states are different for insurance companies and coverages.


----------



## ChevyJoe55 (Dec 22, 2016)

My friend and I have been doing it under the table for people locally we know but we finally got organized and made an LLC last month. I want to make sure we have it for snow removal this season. I'll have to make some calls tomorrow and see what my options are.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I always prefer going through my broker rather than an insurance agent who only represents a single company. The broker will have access to several different companies, and will be able to all the different coverages you need.


----------



## Snowproblems (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey CJ- I'm in the same situation (trying to start a one truck small time plow business) I bought a truck a week ago and was shocked by some of the quotes I got. After 3 days and about 25 emails I got a reasonable quote through Allstate for the commercial auto part and through Utica First for the general liability. I'm in central MD and I think it would be easier to insure a Boeing 747 than a snow plow 
I just discovered this forum today while researching what brand of plow to install on my truck. (Western or Snow Ex 9' straight)

Brian


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Snowproblems said:


> Hey CJ- I'm in the same situation (trying to start a one truck small time plow business) I bought a truck a week ago and was shocked by some of the quotes I got. After 3 days and about 25 emails I got a reasonable quote through Allstate for the commercial auto part and through Utica First for the general liability. I'm in central MD and I think it would be easier to insure a Boeing 747 than a snow plow
> I just discovered this forum today while researching what brand of plow to install on my truck. (Western or Snow Ex 9' straight)
> 
> Brian


Also a good reason to use a broker. You just tell them what you are doing, what equipment you have, and they will make sure you get the proper coverage. So you don't end up overinsured for one aspect, under insured for another, and then find out when it's too late that oops the plow is only insured for theft but not against being totaled in a wreck, or the other way around. And they shop the best price for the total package, which can include discounts for bundling multiple policies. If it's a new plow I would seriously consider insuring it for damage, and theft, which in some states like mine, require different policies to cover both. One is covered on the inland marine policy that covers any tools that aren't in a fixed location, i.e. Plow that attaches to a truck which moves, and then the commercial auto covers the other.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Chevy/Joe
I am a licensed insurance broker on LI and I have special insurance programs for NY, NJ, Pa snow removal contractors. I can probably help you. If you are outside of my area, it's very important to find a broker that is familiar with this insurance. A larger, independent insurance agent that does a lot of work with construction insurance is a great start.
Ben/Insurance
516-233-3515
[email protected]


----------

